# How do you pass time when waiting at airport lot?



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.

Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.

What do y'all do to pass the time?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....drive back home....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at the airport lot.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sitting at the airport in my market is suicide. Ants be dumb.

But to the question, when I sit anywhere, I read books, remember those ? They don't use data.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I read books, remember those ?


hey, you can read books electronically too, you know. Doesn't cut down trees. :coolio:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't need to keep my book's battery charged though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't need to keep my books battery charged though.


ok, got me there. BUT unless they library books you gotta store them someplace. splat.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Who actually puts gloves in the glovebox ? They're for books LOL !! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Who reads books? Or magazines? Oh yeah, my grandmother.

when waiting for "46-50 Uber drivers ahead of you" in the queue, you better believe I make use of it.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

I think about how human brains work, how the universe originated, are we alone, the meaning of life etc. You know, just some simple questions?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

In 700 rides I have spent a total of 2.5 hours in a lot. I clean out my car, do some car research, and interview drivers.

I refuse to wait in a queue for long. Almost all of my airport rides are requests from an emptied queue local airport (sometimes with a long pickup fee or surge because Uber is desperate), or rematches at a big international airport.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Hot?
Bwaaahaahahaha!
You funny.
???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Who reads books?


Your schools failed you big time......just saying....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hot?
> Bwaaahaahahaha!
> You funny.
> ???


Lots of people here think they're something they're not.

I often say if you have to tell someone you're x, then you're already trying too hard. People can generally see, and if they can't if you really are what does it matter, that you have to drill it into them? makes one wonder if they're trying to convince themselves more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Have to say as a pax never had a female driver..........Besides this forum and Uber videos never even seen a female driver.......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Books can be pretty erotic like magazines. Plus if it's black hardcover, you could be sitting in the park reading "insert your own imagination here" and nones the wiser.


HonkyTonk said:


> Who reads books? Or magazines? Oh yeah, my grandmother.
> 
> when waiting for "46-50 Uber drivers ahead of you" in the queue, you better believe I make use of it. (Yes, I have tinted windows, don't bother to ask.)


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Have to say as a pax never had a female driver..........Besides this forum and Uber videos never even seen a female driver.......


1 in 3 for me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Happy to say, tho, as a driver most of my pax ARE females. Lucky me? :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I feel like I might have contracted something just reading this thread.

P.S. Last time I did an airport pickup was my last year as a limo driver in '06.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 99.999999999% of male.
> 
> 
> Lots of people here think they're something they're not.
> ...


I thought it was 100% of males. What % of females?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought it was 100% of males. What % of females?


I've realized that I'm not like most females so I can't speak for the population.

given that I can't say 100% male either.

I would also like to take this time to clarify my posts before was NOT directed at anyone in particular in this thread thus far. I'm only speaking in general and piggybacking (I do this a lot if you can't tell) someone else's comment.

if you personally feel this applies to you well then, I'm sorry.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-pottys. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Im old school. After I get back from the corner near the port a pottys, I read Swank magazine and blast def leppard


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I drove thru the lot once an left......


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 99.999999999% of male.
> 
> 
> Lots of people here think they're something they're not.
> ...


Spot on.
Those who say they're hot...are not.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, got me there. BUT unless they library books you gotta store them someplace. splat.


Might I chime in and suggest you guys check out

SUPER PUMPED

Great book and an addictive story... Led me to read it end to end in under 12 hours... And I HATE READING. It's like $9 on Amazon in digital format.

anyway ..carry on!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> SUPER PUMPED


non-fiction? May I say yuck? -o: My reading time is my special time. Only the good fiction books. Now people read while driving is a bit of a mystery to me; I'd never have time, well I guess if I ever TRY an airport queue......Sitting and waiting is kinda not the point for me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> Im old school. After I get back from the corner near the port a pottys, I read Swank magazine and blast def leppard


Oh, snap! I used to read Swa...er...I mean, I remember Swank magazine.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> non-fiction? May I say yuck? -o: My reading time is my special time. Only the good fiction books. Now people read while driving is a bit of a mystery to me; I'd never have time, well I guess if I ever TRY an airport queue......Sitting and waiting is kinda not the point for me.


Nah it's the story of UBER, And man it's crazy what these bums have gotten away with.... It's like every page your expecting them to get busted for doing unlawful crap and they just keep doing more .. awesome book. Heck if loan u my Kindle log in if u wanna read my copy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nah it's the story of UBER, And man it's crazy what these bums have gotten away with.... It's like every page your expecting them to get busted for doing unlawful crap and they just keep doing more .. awesome book. Heck if loan u my Kindle log in if u wanna read my copy.


You're the guy at every party that gets people pumped up. Then makes everyone take a shot ?.Aren't you
---

Also have no clue where the airport queue is ?‍♀


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're the guy at every party that gets people pumped up. Then makes everyone take a shot ?.Aren't you?


Gotta have fun... If not what's the point in going to the party!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Heck if loan u my Kindle log in if u wanna read my copy.


aw, u r so sweet. I won't tell a soul. hahahahahah Reading is my escape; reading real stuff is not an escape. And if IF was dopey enough to try a queue I wouldn't read REAL stuff, no no. But then again b4 I arrive at the airport I stop accepting any new pings and dead mile it back home (staying on topic).....
Lost me at party.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Partytime at the airport! Heeeyyyy !!! No lost, effeminate, nerds allowed J/K! Seems like a fun pastime at the airport ?. Burn some calories while you're at it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap, look at porn. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Don't spend much time waiting in the lot. But at the moment apprendre le français (learning French) as heading to Paris in 4 days. I do get some interesting looks when I great my passengers with Bonjour! Comment ca va? ... and .... Au revoir. Bonne nuit.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Take a nap.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap, look at porn. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


If you know so much, why do you even wait at the airport?



mch said:


> Im old school. After I get back from the corner near the port a pottys, I read Swank magazine and blast def leppard


Are you then blasting this song through your Boom Box? &#128539;


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Happy to say, tho, as a driver most of my pax ARE females. Lucky me? :biggrin:


Hold on there, you pickup people, I just pickup ass holes.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap, look at porn. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Take a leak, by then I usually have a ping.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't pick up at the airports, and I don't sit in their lots. Too much downtime, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's never actually happened to me.
> 
> But I did date someone for a while who I met on the shuttle bus, going from remote parking into the terminal. We dated for a couple of months, and parted as friends when it wasn't working out.


You almost made it to the mile high club &#128541;


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap, look at porn. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


---------------------------
I'm curious -- who said that you are hot ?
Good drivers do not waste time sitting in an airport holding lot.
The Vice squad in Nashville needs to step it up.
I feel sorry for the innocent passengers that get in their cars.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> You almost made it to the mile high club &#128541;


We weren't actually flying to the same destination.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> We weren't actually flying to the same destination.


Use your destination filter.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't wait at the airport but I get pinged there sometimes. To pass the time in general I just go online, skype my family, or else smoke a cigarette outside. I also play my embarrassing tunes, the ones I wouldn't play in front of pax because I care what strangers think of me okay.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't waited in the airport queue for over a year. Well, I popped in one time during a surge but that hardly counts.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

I occasionally wait in the airport queue. Usually when I’ve just dropped someone off and there’s a short queue. I catch up on UP (you all are so entertaining 😜), walk the lot to stretch my legs (and I don’t mean just a minute or 2 near my car - I’ll walk a couple of miles around the lot, rather than sit and wait. Unless it’s hot, because I don’t want to smell like sweat when I pick up my pax). Sometimes I take a book. But I don’t expect to be there more than 30 minutes. If there aren’t a bunch of flights coming in within a short period of time, I don’t go. My airport is small, and the arrivals are grouped in about 4 clusters each day.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Yelling : "Immigration and Naturalization !" at the top of my lungs and betting on how many high-tail it out of there .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> walk the lot to stretch my legs (and I don't mean just a minute or 2 near my car - I'll walk a couple of miles around the lot, rather than sit and wait.


Don't do it Patty &#128560;. Haven't you read what a lot of these male drivers do in the lots.

They peepee on the ground.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't sit at airports but I do have a lot of down time in my slow market. I do several things with the time.


1st I make sure my mileage log and trip records are updated in Excel. You know those pesky business records that I bet many drivers don't keep.
2nd I use my laptop and do security audits for several restaurants. I review transaction logs in their POS systems of both servers and mangers to look for internal theft.
3rd I watch YouTube videos or sports or movies on my tablet.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I don't sit at airports but I do have a lot of down time in my slow market. I do several things with the time.
> 
> 
> 1st I make sure my mileage log and trip records are updated in Excel. You know those pesky business records that I bet many drivers don't keep.
> ...


I just hang out


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't do it Patty &#128560;. Haven't you read what a lot of these make drivers do in the lots.
> 
> They peepee on the ground.


Yeah. We don't have porta potties in our lot, so I avoid the "pee corners". They are disgusting... &#128514;



L DaVinci said:


> It's jizz on the ground &#128541;


Eeeeew &#129326;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> hey, you can read books electronically too, you know. Doesn't cut down trees. :coolio:


Just cuts down your eyes. Personally, am books all the way over electronic.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I dont do airports unless i am on my way to hawaii


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Who reads books? Or magazines? Oh yeah, my grandmother.
> 
> when waiting for "46-50 Uber drivers ahead of you" in the queue, you better believe I make use of it.


Who reads books or magazines? Educated people like your Grandmother. &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just cuts down your eyes


That explains a lot about you. :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> That explains a lot about you. :roflmao:


Yup, "Old School Conservative" all da way!

And DAMN proud of it. &#128077;

MAGA!
&#127482;&#127474;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The simple answer is that I don't waste time in the airport lot. I drop my rider, get off the property and start taking calls. In the hour or so that I would waste in the lot, I'll get some rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah, I hear your President....Most Embarrassing President Ever....doesn't read either. 

Must hurt to be proud to NOT read; explains the MAGA horse shite.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don’t sit at the airport unless it’s dead everywhere. To pass time I pray for the people who run Uber and Lyft to suffer horrible deaths.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I'm curious -- who said that you are hot ?
> Good drivers do not waste time sitting in an airport holding lot.
> The Vice squad in Nashville needs to step it up.
> I feel sorry for the innocent passengers that get in their cars.


That's what all of her "clients" tell her.

#LotLizard


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

radikia said:


> Yelling : "Immigration and Naturalization !" at the top of my lungs and betting on how many high-tail it out of there .


"La MIGRA!!!"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, I hear your President....Most Embarrassing President Ever....doesn't read either.
> 
> Must hurt to be proud to NOT read; explains the MAGA horse shite.


BTW: I'm an avid reader. Could run circles around you.

As far as our Great President Trump, show some respect. Your statements are treasonous.

Moreover, experts, like Lou Dobbs w/Fox News, are starting to say President Trump may be the greatest President America's ever seen &#127482;&#127474; !

MAGA!
&#128077;


----------



## UberBane (Sep 7, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


I like to tweet about how much Uber CEO needs to be fired for being such a corrupt you know what. It brings me happiness and passes the time quickly. However since I'm an Uber pro diamond driver as soon as I pull up to the airport I do get a ping, lol, sorry hopefully this made you laugh.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: I'm an avid reader. Could run circles around you.
> 
> As far as our Great President Trump, show some respect. Your statements are treasonous.
> 
> ...


Just a minor point. Lou Dobbs is on Fox Business Network, not Fox News Channel. Much better than Fox News Channel IMHO. Dobbs got his start on CNN almost thirty years ago. But he left when he saw it devolving into the ratings dumpster it is now. CNN today is Nickelodeon for adults, but with lower ratings.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Id hold a barbecue, for myself and my fellow mentally challenged ants!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bootleg movies
... saw joker before it hit theaters


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I check the lot for HOT drivers like OP, LOL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And DAMN proud of it.


I have a question for you.

Do you think that America is not the greatest country in the world already?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: I'm an avid reader. Could run circles around you.
> 
> As far as our Great President Trump, show some respect. Your statements are treasonous.
> 
> ...


I hope the next hurricane wipes you off the map.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Transportador said:


> I hope the next hurricane wipes you off the map.


I live in the Great State of Georgia. Only party in Miami. Both states far better than where you are. Hope you enjoy your taxes.

Isn't it burning out there? Have fun.

And back at you with your hurricane wish.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> I live in the Great State of Georgia. Only party in Miami. Both states far better than where you are. Hope you enjoy your taxes.
> 
> Isn't it burning out there? Have fun.
> 
> And back at you with your hurricane wish.


I grew up in Alabama and know all about you people. Have fun at your next kkk rally. Im too busy making six figures in CA to give a crap about taxes. Stay away from CA. We are too advanced for your kind


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> I occasionally wait in the airport queue. Usually when I've just dropped someone off and there's a short queue. I catch up on UP (you all are so entertaining &#128540, walk the lot to stretch my legs (and I don't mean just a minute or 2 near my car - I'll walk a couple of miles around the lot, rather than sit and wait. Unless it's hot, because I don't want to smell like sweat when I pick up my pax). Sometimes I take a book. But I don't expect to be there more than 30 minutes. If there aren't a bunch of flights coming in within a short period of time, I don't go. My airport is small, and the arrivals are grouped in about 4 clusters each day.


Can u tutor me on Greater Buffalo International, I've never done an airport pickup....all drop offs for me. I wanna learn about the "clusters"!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Transportador said:


> I grew up in Alabama and know all about you people. Have fun at your next kkk rally. Im too busy making six figures in CA to give a crap about taxes. Stay away from CA. We are too advanced for your kind


And if we lose Trump, for a President, your six figures will be gone. Wiped out.

And don't worry, will not be visiting CA anytime soon.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol the queue is always at 100+ and no guarantee you’ll get a decent ride 1hr or two later.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Can u tutor me on Greater Buffalo International, I've never done an airport pickup....all drop offs for me. I wanna learn about the "clusters"!


Buffalo airport is actually a lot busier than mine, but here's a link to the arrivals website. That way, if you do decide to go to the airport, you can make sure you go when lots of flights are coming in. I don't know how long your driver queue gets, so you'll have to learn how many drivers (on average) are called out of the lot per arrival, then determine if there are enough flights coming in soon so you don't have to sit forever waiting for a pax. It's not my favorite way to make money, because I think you can spend a lot of time sitting. But I do it once in a while just to change it up...

https://buffaloairport.com/Flight/Fids-Arrivals.aspx


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I use the outhouse, brush off the seats and floor mats, glance in passing interest at the guys kneeling on their rugs, and then hit the road (very slowly and carefully; have you seen the way those airport Ubers drive?).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Could run circles around you.


sure, sure you can. First you don't read. Now you do. You are entertaining even when you don't keep track of your horse shite you drop all over this forum.

#mepe


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> sure, sure you can. First you don't read. Now you do. You are entertaining even when you don't keep track of your horse shite you drop all over this forum.
> 
> #mepe


What are you talking about?????

Said I read books over ebooks. Never, ever did I say I don't read. Wow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just cuts down your eyes.


ahem.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


HerpDerp wait 3 hours for 9 dollar ride this is how you profit...
HerrrrpDerrrrp Get banned from Airport for calling riders and cancelling because you don't understand how Contract works in the IC.

How do I kill time while I wait for any ride no matter where I am;
1) Do not run the engine, period.
2) Make sure I have scouted all the shady parking areas because I am not gonna be found dead in my car from heat.
3) YouTube, or what ever app you listen to podcasts on, edutainment programming.
(read my user name if you think you can upset me over the next one)
4) Counted Cross Stitch


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


I drive back into the city. I find getting that next ride right away is very relaxing and good for my state of mind. You could not kidnap me to wait in the pool.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Books can be pretty erotic like magazines. Plus if it's black hardcover, you could be sitting in the park reading "insert your own imagination here" and nones the wiser.


It works for me the wait time goes by fast


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Most ants heat up some canned mackerel or hobo chili on their engine, clean their socks in the rain or spend some time decorating their back porch












mch said:


> Swank


Nugget*


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, I hear your President....Most Embarrassing President Ever....doesn't read either.
> 
> Must hurt to be proud to NOT read; explains the MAGA horse shite.


What do you hate most - the peace, or the prosperity?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> What do you hate most - the peace, or the prosperity?


the politics sub forum is down the in the basement, next to the leakin sewer pipe. Cya there? -o:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> What do you hate most - the peace, or the prosperity?


What I hate is the lack of respect for people who deserve it.

Let's start with handicapped people are working.

Or do you prefer respect for American POWs?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Offer to detail other drivers cars while on the lot. Most airports say you cant sell food, havent seen anything yet prohibiting on the spot detail services.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

A bit late to third thread but.... if at an airport with no rematch, gtfo IME


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I marvel at everyone waiting in that lot as I drive past it after dropping someone off


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Bootleg movies
> ... saw joker before it hit theaters


Um, aren't you a cop or something? You know what, never mind, I don't think I want to know.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OG ant said:


> Id hold a barbecue, for myself and my fellow mentally challenged ants!


This is at one of our airport Pig Pen lots


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is at one of our airport Pig Pen lots


Cut them some slack. They aspire to be employees and hope to one day rent an apartment with washer/dryer hookups.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


BY EARNING.

BY AVOIDING HOLDING LOTS.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is at one of our airport Pig Pen lots
> 
> View attachment 378277


Now I want to move back to DC.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Have fun sitting in the Ohare(ORD) gypsy camp here. You can sometimes smell that place in the summer. It's freaking disgusting. Not a chance I will sit in that unless 10$ min surge and I know Uber is desperate. Or I grab a base ping into DT from a cool little small city right next to the airport.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

What is an airport holding pen?...if I don’t get pinged on the way in or while dropping off....im on my way out of there!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is at one of our airport Pig Pen lots
> 
> View attachment 378277


The police come through here and see that going on. Everyone is screwed that's involved there. They will ask where each persons car is, now check the the trade-dress(1000$ ticket for it not being there), then if you have a passenger with you. Now a 500$ for prohibited standing.

Food here is reserved for the roach coach consisting of a pizza slice and bottle of side for 5$.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Um, aren't you a cop or something? You know what, never mind, I don't think I want to know.


Shhhhh just let it happen


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

Has anyone here tried to get the drivers in the queue lot to sign out en masse, so a surge can be generated? I've heard this can be successful if most everyone is on board.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

midacre said:


> Has anyone here tried to get the drivers in the queue lot to sign out en masse, so a surge can be generated? I've heard this can be successful if most everyone is on board.


If you wanna get deactivated, go for it! Uber already took steps to detect surge manipulation.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

midacre said:


> Has anyone here tried to get the drivers in the queue lot to sign out en masse, so a surge can be generated? I've heard this can be successful if most everyone is on board.


Yea it's called never go to the gypsy camp. -o:


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Is it though if you cant do anything about it. Seems like torture.


Hang around an airport lot, catch multiple diseases.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

midacre said:


> Has anyone here tried to get the drivers in the queue lot to sign out en masse, so a surge can be generated? I've heard this can be successful if most everyone is on board.


The neat thing about doing this sort of collective action is that you can get all of your competition deactivated and then really profit. Please move to Denver and encourage drivers to do this!


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

I find a young lady at the airport and we do this.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Drakkor said:


> I find a young lady at the airport and we do this.


We'll be seeing you on the evening news very shortly.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OG ant said:


> If you wanna get deactivated, go for it! Uber already took steps to detect surge manipulation.


No they haven't.

I live 10 minutes from Reagan Airport, where the idiot drivers were featured on the news doing this very thing:









Uber, Lyft drivers manipulate fares at Reagan National causing artificial price surges


Every night, several times a night, Uber and Lyft drivers at Reagan National Airport simultaneously turn off their ride share apps for a minute or two to trick the app into thinking there are no drivers available---creating a price surge. When the fare goes high enough, the drivers turn their...




wjla.com





Uber/Lyft can't do anything about it. The rules for the lot say you have to have *AN* app on while in the lot. The airport regulations don't say it HAS to be one or the other. Uber/Lyft like to phrase it that you have to be logged in exclusively with them but that's not the case.

It's VERY common to see the Queue on the app drop to 1-5, have a Surge hit then once it's a certain level, everyone turns on their app and the Queue goes from 1-5 to FULL in a matter of seconds.

The sad thing is the Surge used to go as high as $26 at Reagan. Since the news it rarely hits double-digits.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lots of people here think they're something they're not.
> 
> I often say if you have to tell someone you're x, then you're already trying too hard. People can generally see, and if they can't if you really are what does it matter, that you have to drill it into them? makes one wonder if they're trying to convince themselves more.


Maybe she is hot just not photogenic. I've seen it before.



DerrickD said:


> I think about how human brains work, how the universe originated, are we alone, the meaning of life etc. You know, just some simple questions?


The human brain doesn't work for most. People stupid.


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> We'll be seeing you on the evening news very shortly.


This is dc. This is normal. Dead spies don't make the news.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Watching netflix.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Drakkor said:


> I find a young lady at the airport and we do this.


*man*


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


Beating Meat &#128077;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Beating Meat &#128077;


Spicy


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Beating Meat &#128077;


Like a barbecue?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?





Mkang14 said:


> Like a barbecue?


Oh yeah

Nothing like a good ole bbq In the airport lot


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Nothing like a good ole bbq In the airport lot


They have grills at the Indianapolis airport... never seen them used


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> They have grills at the Indianapolis airport... never seen them used


VIP barbecues sir


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I like to play the radio...as I'm driving out.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I like to play the radio...as I'm driving out.
> 
> View attachment 378504


Holy crap! Does Lot 3 mean that there are 2 other lots? And 200+ ants? I know SFO is busy, but that's still gotta be quite a wait... &#128561;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> Holy crap! Does Lot 3 mean that there are 2 other lots? And 200+ ants? I know SFO is busy, but that's still gotta be quite a wait... &#128561;


Is quite a big queue


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> Holy crap! Does Lot 3 mean that there are 2 other lots? And 200+ ants? I know SFO is busy, but that's still gotta be quite a wait... &#128561;


Pens 1 and 3 are all the UberX cars combined. Pen 2 is for Black/Black SUV

And I honestly don't know what the wait is. As I posted before, I haven't done an airport pickup since my limo days in '06.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I think 1 and 3 are all the UberX cars combined. Pen 2 is for XL/Black


So, there could be 200+ cars in Lot 1, as well? That just seems insane...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a few SFO drop offs a week. Just before the exit I go offline. Drop the pax, head to Tanforan Shopping Mall for lunch. :biggrin: Never even attempted the queue from hell. Easier to drive back empty.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I have a few SFO drop offs a week. Just before the exit I go offline. Drop the pax, head to Tanforan Shopping Mall for lunch. :biggrin: Never even attempted the queue from hell. Easier to drive back empty.


Smart. Last SFO dropoff I had, I went to Pacifica for a beach-side burrito. Then managed to catch a ride from Pacifica (Moonraker) to SF in less time than I would have waited for an airport ride. If you're willing to use one of your DF's it's easier to catch a ride from San Bruno or Daly City into the city than it is to wait in the pit.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Depends how long the wait is gonna be. Sometimes I clean my pistol. Sometimes I read. Usually I watch hardcore porn on my phone. I play it through the Bluetooth with the windows down and the volume at full blast so others around me can hear the moans, grunts, and ass slaps.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


I made $23k once (sales commission) sitting at the lot because I sold a house over the phone while I was waiting for a ride (I'm a realtor)


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Hahaha silly goose. I’ve been reading UP for a long time. I would never be stupid enough to go the airport lot.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Hahaha silly goose. I've been reading UP for a long time. I would never be stupid enough to go the airport lot.


You should. Interesting things take place there. Drug deals. Hookers. Etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you're willing to use one of your DF's it's easier to catch a ride


My new years resolution will be less dead miles, so I may start using DF, even tho per this forum it doesn't always work. I'm ok with San Mateo county, but really want to avoid SF driving.......


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I love when Trump opponents bash Peace & Prosperity


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I love when Trump opponents bash Peace & Prosperity


They like stirring bullshit up in liberal shitholes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I love when Trump opponents bash Peace & Prosperity


MAGA - Might Arrest Giuliani Also


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I love when Trump opponents bash Peace & Prosperity


What peace? 
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...nowledges-the-us-is-at-war-in-seven-countries
Tell Uber drivers about their great prosperity.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> MAGA - Might Arrest Giuliani Also


MABA-Make Alexandria Bartend Again


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, as an incredibly handsome man, in the half a dozen or so times that I was stupid enough to sit in the queue, I -


Cleaned my car
Tried not to get every imaginable disease from the Porta Potty 
Contemplated leaving after an hour but feeling conflicted because I was near the top of the queue 
Cleaned some more
Played games on my phone 
Desperately checked the arrival board
Wondered why I was dumb enough to fall for the airport queue and how the regulars survived 
Once spent almost two hours waiting, only to get a $9 fare back downtown. Now I gun it back, even if traffic is horrible.

And you aren't hot, you're a woman around male drivers. Sadly some at the airport can be a bit shady. Be careful.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> What peace?
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...nowledges-the-us-is-at-war-in-seven-countries
> Tell Uber drivers about their great prosperity.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

I take off my belt and give myself 20 lashes for being so stupid :arghh:!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Alabama?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/‘bam...jacking-the-beanstalk-in-front-of-pax.362530/


Was the pax the driver's sister, this is Alabama.



Benjamin M said:


> Well, as an incredibly handsome man, in the half a dozen or so times that I was stupid enough to sit in the queue, I -
> 
> 
> Cleaned my car
> ...


I initiate fights and blame it on honky tonk &#128541;


----------



## LinnyVan (Sep 6, 2016)

Never wait in the lot! I immediately leave LAX and head to the Marina. What a waste of time. What if you get somebody that's just going to Venice or worse yet Westchester?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> What peace?
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...nowledges-the-us-is-at-war-in-seven-countries


Blame the Muslim terrorists for that, they predated Trump.

But didn't he just kill the leader of ISIS?



TemptingFate said:


> Tell Uber drivers about their great prosperity.


Uber is not a full-time career. It is a part-time opportunity for extra spending money. Are you stupid enough to blame that on the president. You suffer severe Trump derangement syndrome!


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

That’s enough politics folks. Let’s stay on the topic - airport lots.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

How long is the average Q in your city?
Here in NYC it's almost 2 hours

So...to answer the op, most of veterans never play the airport game here in our city


----------



## The Elder (Oct 30, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


I guess when it's one female to 10,000 males, pretty much everything looks hot.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't even bother driving to the waiting lot unless it's a Friday or Saturday, starting in the late afternoon. Anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Wish Craigslist was still going you could always find a couple of chat friends with a variety of subjects that your looking for


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Calibrate my scope


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

UPModerator said:


> That's enough politics folks. Let's stay on the topic - airport lots.


I respect your authori-tay!!

(eye roll)



peteyvavs said:


> What alternate universe do you live in, Trumps idea of peace is dictatorship and prosperity means taking care of the rich while the rest of society works for slave wages like U/L drivers.


Dude, if you rely on Uber, you have made serious career mistakes. (and you blame this on the president??)


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Nap, work, chat, I find things to do if I’m at the airport.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I keep a portable grill in my trunk and do a BBQ. I buy my meat in bulk at Costco.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If I had to kill some time at the Nashville airport I suppose I could be tempted to check out HonkyTonk's badonkadonk.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Usually I just find somebody to drink with and then get a lyft ride home. 
I do not usually start until well into the 2nd hour.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I respect your authori-tay!!
> 
> (eye roll)
> 
> ...


Uber is just a way for me to distribute product &#128541;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Uber is just a way for me to distribute product &#128541;


Actually, there are vendors there, who either beg for money, or else try to sell me some garbage. 
Reminiscent of a third-world capital.....


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Actually, there are vendors there, who either beg for money, or else try to sell me some garbage.
> Reminiscent of a third-world capital.....


Not everyone who drives Uber is poor, try day trading


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Not everyone who drives Uber is poor, try day trading


Yo, ya misunderstood. Vagrants populate the spot; they know they have a captive audience.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Yo, ya misunderstood. Vagrants populate the spot; they know they have a captive audience.


Not here in Tampa airport, too much surrounding this area.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Not here in Tampa airport, too much surrounding this area.


Heh, then yo ain't in Nashville. Here, our driver wait spot is the hood.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Heh, then yo ain't in Nashville. Here, our driver wait spot is the hood.


I'm not in Nashville and don't plan on going there



L DaVinci said:


> I'm not in Nashville and don't plan on going there


Nashville is too close to Kentucky the Bible thumping inbreed State


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

It is good that you don't want to further inbreed


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> If I had to kill some time at the Nashville airport I suppose I could be tempted to check out HonkyTonk's badonkadonk.


Now posts make sense.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Wish I lived closer to Nashville, driving in Jackson TN now. Lived in area 15 years love it there. Also did a courier job there for Express courier for 3 years really in enjoyed it. You drove as independent, your car, fuel and maintenance. Now only get there for Nashville entertainment or a pax needs to go the airport or elsewhere


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UPModerator said:


> That's enough politics folks. Let's stay on the topic - airport lots.


Politics and the que are one in the same


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Drugs. I pass the time by doing drugs


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

😂😂😂


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

The airport here is small, with relatively few rideshare drivers in the lot and many planeloads of tourists during several 3-hour busy times daily. The longest queue I've ever seen was, I believe, 41-45.

Usually, I start at the airport because it's between my neighborhood and Waikiki/downtown/EastHonolulu. Still at home, I first check my app for airport surges; there never are any at this point. I quit the app, drive to an area adjacent to the airport that almost always surges double digits by the time I get there, sit for a few minutes, launch the app again, and boom, there's my surge. I tag my surge and drive 2 miles to the Rideshare lot, which is never in a surge area.

I usually get excited tourists who are happy and often tip well on an $18-$20 fare, and I can do two (with surges) an hour. Airport trips here are great!

Back to the question: Our wait times aren't long enough to really do anything. If the wait looks longer than 15 minutes (about 16-20 cars), I might head toward town, or I might stick around - sometimes it goes pretty fast.

For longer wait times, I have a stack of New York Times Crossword Puzzles. At these times, I _want _a longer queue. Like, if I've had a busy shift and want to relax for a bit, I want a longer queue. Our lot is on the water on one side, so I can watch the boats and the waterfowl and do my crossword, then start again, refreshed, after 20-30 minutes' relaxing. And yeah, the NYT crossword is relaxing for a writer/copy editor like me. 

(If the airport is _really_ busy, I just drive nearby until I get a ping, which usually is right away.)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


If you are waiting for trips, you are losing money. Working downtown, I rarely wait long for a trip. More trips = more money.

If I were waiting in the lot, sex would be the last thing I would be thinking about.

Shots? Bong hits? You are kidding, right?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I take a nap. Chat with the other drivers (I have an advantage, being female and hot). 98% of Uber drivers are males.
> 
> Some of the drivers be doing shots or a bong in the corner near the port-a-potties. I stay away from them.
> 
> What do y'all do to pass the time?


I look around the lot for hotties like yourself. &#128521;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> I look around the lot for hotties like yourself. &#128521;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> If I were waiting in the lot, sex would be the last thing I would be thinking about.


Sex is the first thing I ALWAYS think about. First, second, and last.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeahhhhh! Honey im gonna build a private waiting lot just for us! 🤪


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Watch Youtube vids and YoutubeTV on tablet.



HonkyTonk said:


> Sex is the first thing I ALWAYS think about. First, second, and last.


Think there is a market for Uber lot lizards?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

UPModerator said:


> That's enough politics folks. Let's stay on the topic - airport lots.


Well said, I can't stand politics in the non politics section


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> Well said, I can't stand politics in the non politics section


Reading political posts on the internet is like watching senior citizens screwing. Old, boring and kinda gross.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> (I have an advantage, being female and hot)


So that's not your real profile pic?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> So that's not your real profile pic?


I'm still trying to figure out why she thinks it's an "advantage" to be a sex goddess when she's hanging out with a bunch of rideshare drivers in a dusty, littered, pee-scented back lot at the airport.

Aim higher, lady.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why she thinks it's an "advantage" to be a sex goddess when she's hanging out with a bunch of rideshare drivers in a dusty, littered, pee-scented back lot at the airport.
> 
> Aim higher, lady.


Maybe she wasn't getting any hits in the unemployment line.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

mch said:


> Reading political posts on the internet is like watching senior citizens screwing. Old, boring and kinda gross.


Aw, I'm sorry, but that happens to a lot of guys, from what I hear. You can get help! Don't give up, and don't be afraid to try new things.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Aw, I'm sorry, but that happens to a lot of guys, from what I hear. You can get help! Don't give up, and don't be afraid to try new things.


I deserved that. That post sucked and wasn't that funny. I could have done better. You're one of my favorite people on here. At least you busted my balls over it. &#128514;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Yeahhhhh! Honey im gonna build a private waiting lot just for us! &#129322;


Yeah, coming from someone ashamed to post his profile photo.

Dudes, sexually respondent women can sense a beta-male, a mile away. First off, when you post a fake and/or non-existent photo.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

mch said:


> I deserved that. That post sucked and wasn't that funny. I could have done better. You're one of my favorite people on here. At least you busted my balls over it. &#128514;


Thanks for such a cool response! I only reacted like that 'cause I'm over 50 &#128514;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Thanks for such a cool response! I only reacted like that 'cause I'm over 50 &#128514;


Yea but you're young enough to know 80s Ozzy so you aren't anywhere close to a sr citizen.

So when you said I can get help, is there like a link to a website or a phone# I could call? Asking for a friend &#128514;j/k


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Yeah, coming from someone ashamed to post his profile photo.
> 
> Dudes, sexually respondent women can sense a beta-male, a mile away. First off, when you post a fake and/or non-existent photo.


Like the sunset at Hakeakala? You are on to me, gorgeous. Im out. &#129300;


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't hang out at the airport, if I get a drop off hopefully I get a "rematch" and I keep going


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea but you're young enough to know 80s Ozzy so you aren't anywhere close to a sr citizen.
> 
> So when you said I can get help, is there like a link to a website or a phone# I could call? Asking for a friend &#128514;j/k


Mch Let's do music like Seger, Stones, Robert Palmer, George Thorogood, Eagles and BTO..Taking care of Business


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> Mch Let's do music like Seger, Stones, Robert Palmer, George Thorogood, Eagles and BTO..Taking care of Business


I love the Eagles and of coarse the Stones, I like everyone else on your list except for Thorogood. Dont know why, Ive just never liked him.

If we're talking classic rock you gotta mention The Dead, The Beatles, Jimi, Zeppelin, Sabbath & Pink Floyd. Then you have the Kinks, Bowie, Cream, CCR, CSNY, Zappa, Skynnerd, Allman Brothers, Elton John, The Animals, James Gang. I could name dozens more.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes Eagles were great many on your list I like. Yes to many to list nothing like rocking down the road

Bob Segers Old time rock n roll describes me. He's a ole Mich boy like me


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> Yes Eagles were great many on your list I like. Yes to many to list nothing like rocking down the road
> 
> Bob Segers Old time rock n roll describes me. He's a ole Mich boy like me


Yea Bob Seger is great. Isnt Glen Frey originally from Michigan and was somehow involved w Seger? I could be remembering that wrong.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Your possible right I never followed up on those things Glen Frey was awesome in his own right. I'd just started college in MI when Seger was doing shows around the colleges


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> The airport here is small, with relatively few rideshare drivers in the lot and many planeloads of tourists during several 3-hour busy times daily. The longest queue I've ever seen was, I believe, 41-45.
> 
> Usually, I start at the airport because it's between my neighborhood and Waikiki/downtown/EastHonolulu. Still at home, I first check my app for airport surges; there never are any at this point. I quit the app, drive to an area adjacent to the airport that almost always surges double digits by the time I get there, sit for a few minutes, launch the app again, and boom, there's my surge. I tag my surge and drive 2 miles to the Rideshare lot, which is never in a surge area.
> 
> ...


Sitting at the Hnl lot is time and money sink. Only time I go there is take wizz. On Sunday there was 65-70 cars on uber at 1pm and 18 in the lyft queue. That's min 20 wait if not 30 mins. Oh and leaving the airport and getting there can take another 10+ mins with the construction going on. I drop and leave the airport.


----------

